# REMINDER: Post Your Rescue Stories!



## Pipp (Sep 18, 2011)

Have a rescue story? Post it here! 

sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Kipcha (Sep 18, 2011)

Ooh, this is going to be an awesome thread, I love rescue stories!

[align=center]*Babbitty Rabbitty*
Snake Food[/align]
Babbitty Rabbitty was our first rescue bun. He was from a breeder we knew who, when culling her bunnies, sent the babies to the local mailman to feed live to his boa constricter. Babbitty was literally a day away from being put in a snake cage.

[align=center] *Kit and Kat*
Snake Food[/align]
Although we were unable to keep them due to some circumstances, we rescued two little New Zealands whom we named Kit and Kat. We think they were around 2 weeks when we got them, and it all happened because a neighbour we had never really talked with before came over and mentioned that he knew we liked bunnies and wanted to know if we wanted two babies. 

[align=center]





Kit and Kat about a week after we got them

My Mom's first reaction was no, we don't need another bunny especially since Jabberwocky and Peace we already being planned at that time, but when he mentioned that they had been in his Boa's cage for two days without food, that weakened our ability to say no. Mom's hesitation broke when he mentioned that he had a friend with a Boa who would more likely eat them, so if we didn't take them he would give them to him.

We had them for about 2 weeks before we surrendered them to a vet when health problems started popping up. The vet bills started piling and the vet offered to treat them out of her own pocket and find them homes, so we took the offer. It was the best thing we could do for them at the time and I'm sure they found good homes since we got pics later of them all grown up!

[align=center]*Buttercup, Thumper and Skittles*
Bad Situation[/align]
Someone we knew previously posted on Facebook that they were tired of their three rabbits and they were going to donate them to a petting zoo, so we stepped in and offered to take all three to find them more suitable homes. Buttercup wound up staying with us, Thumper found a wonderful home (Although she unfortuanatly passed away suddenly after a month there due to the life she had before) and Skittle is also with a great family with another hopping club member. They had all been living free range in the back yard (Able to escape and wander the neighbourhood to boot!) all year round and living off of Dog Food in the winter (We thought it was a joke at first until they showed up at our house with a bag full of Beneful). The previous family used to talk about how cool it was when the owls would perch on the fence and watch their rabbits. Thank goodness we got them out of there!

[align=center]*Ty*
Abandonment[/align]
Although we got him technically from a breeder friend, she had only had Ty for a week as she was contacted one night by a random family saying that if she didn't come pick him up that night, Ty would be released into a local park. Thankfully, he found a home with us instead.

[align=center]*Oreo*
Bad Situation[/align]
[align=center]




My Dad called me one morning from his cell before I left for school (He had just left for work not a minute before) saying that a domestic rabbit had just darted in front of his car. I grabbed the butterfly net we had and ran outside to find a little Dutch mix darting under cars. I ended up being three hours late for school and with no bunny to show for it since he darted into a yard with a hole under the fence (Which we later found out were his owners). We continued trying for a few days and finally caught him, only to have his owners come out. Expecting for them to demand him back, they instead said that we could have him since we were so determined to catch him. We dropped him off at a rescue a few weeks later after we got him to a decent weight and found him to be a rather friendly little guy, we just couldn't keep him at the time since we were at our maximum pet number.

[align=center]*Wallaby*
Bad Situation[/align]
Wallaby was from a breeder who had found him frozen to his cage by his feet, and his ear tips had dipped in his water crock and caused frost bite on both in -40 weather. He had torn the flesh from both his back feet and his ears, even now, look uneven around the edges on both. Fortuanatly, despite the scars, he's made a full recovery and looks awesome.

I've rescued and rehomed quite a few more, but I don't want to overwhelm the page!


----------



## Parkinson Farms (Sep 25, 2011)

I've rescued goat, horses, and 2 dogs but yesterday i rescued my first rabbit. Babygirl is a Angora doe that we rescued from a horder. The ladies husband was in the hospital and she had over 20 dog, 30 horses, and her shack was packed with everything. She also had two pigs and then Babygirl. They were calling her Smokey and at first she was her grandson's 4-h project and then his mom threatened to kill the boy and his dad. The boy couldn't take Babygirl to the hotel so they gave her to the lady. however the lady couldn't care for her and we rescued her. We cut out a whole walmart bag of matts from her and are still getting matts off her. She had poop stuck in the matts and we are in the process of cutting her extremely long toenails. She is the sweetest thing and loves to be brushed and cuddled. I have forum up about her. It's called Just rescued a Angora doe from a horder. You can see pictures of her their.


----------

